# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Robotic 'Sperm Extractor' machine, China

## Airicist

Published on Jun 27, 2014




> "A Chinese hospital in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province, has introduced a new machine that makes sperm donation even easier- an automatic sperm extractor. I'm all for hands-free technology, but have scientists gone a little too far with this invention?
> 
> The effortless machine features a massage pipe that can be adjusted to suit the height of the user. All the gentleman has to do is plug in the frequency, amplitude and temperature and off they go. It's also fitted with a small screen for those feeling uninspired." Cenk Uygur, Ana Kasparian, Jimmy Dore (TYTComedy, The Jimmy Dore Show), and Lissette Padilla discuss.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 1, 2014




> No! Stop putting your fingers in it!
> 
> First introduced in 2011, the automatic sperm extractor machine has been fully realized and introduced to a hospital in Nanjing, China. It extracts sperm with the help of an adjustable pipe, frequency, amplitude, and temperature settings to help men...extract sperm. Would you ever use one? Does the machine have a true, purely medical use? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Brett Erlich discuss.

----------


## Airicist

Sperm extractor helps patients overcome embarrassment

Published on Aug 5, 2014




> A Chinese company says its automatic sperm extractor is helping clinics collect semen from donors reluctant to masturbate in a hospital setting. The Jiangsu Sanwe Medical Science and Technology Center says their device, which has been sold to clinics in the US, Germany, Russia and France, simulates the temperature and feel of the female sexual organ, and is the most user friendly way of collecting samples for sperm donation or for those needing fertility advice. Jim Drury reports.

----------

